# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  AC MILAN 1899 - Djajtë Kuq e Zi (#4)

## niku-nyc

Përshëndetje

Tema ekzistuese u mbyll, për shkak të numrit të lartë të postimeve, andaj ne vendosëm të hapim temë të re, duke bartur postimet mbi numrin 500, në një temë tjetër. MILANI, tani ka një sfidë të rëndë, që të siguroj plasman në CH.L. vitin tjetër. Suksese.

----------


## km92

Per kete vit, perfunduat te gjitha per milanin, suksese vitin tjeter "me lojtare te rinj"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fittox

* Keshtu do te jete Milano edhe 5-6 vite nuk do fitoj as nje Cup ,
deri sa do ta komponoj nje ekip me lojtar te rinj dhe te mire.*




_____

----------


## Davius

Ta gëzoni këtë sofër të re, me një kualifikim në ligën e kampionëve vitin tjetër. Nuk dyshoj në kapacitetin e Milanit, andaj suksese!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Tani qe dolen dhe nga Champions League e ka pothuajse te sigurt arritjen e vendit te 3-te. As nuk behet llaf fare.

----------


## goldian

meqe eshte teme e re dhe une uroj qe milani te kualifikohet per ne champion lige dhe pse jam pak si shume pesimist se kjo do ndodhi

----------


## Jack Watson

Kete postim po e bej qe te abonohem ne teme  :perqeshje: 

Duhet revolucion te Milani. Shpresoj ta hape qesen Berlusconi, ska per ti marr ne parajse leket e qelbta.

Ene mos u merzitni cuna, nuk do dalim cdo here ne finale  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## -Alda-

Niku Jack milanistja SaS etj etj.

Ju thashe se Daci nuk bie dy here ne kos. Ju thashe se Arsenali ka per te luajtur me mire ne Milano, e se ka per te bo gol. Ce do qe boni dy gola ene me dogji skedinen se e kisha 0-1  :ngerdheshje:  Behuni gati shpirterisht per UEFA vitin tjeter se per Champions veshtire tju leshoje Fiorentina me Juven.  :shkelje syri: 

Ngushellime dhe njehere.

-------

*MUAHHH*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje njehere dhe me kembe te mbare ne sofren e re *KUQ* E *ZI*.

Meqe hapem sofer te re neve ketu uroj qe dhe Milan te hape nje faqe te re ne historine e tij duke filluar me blerjen e elementeve te rinj. Nuk kam asnje dyshim qe Milan do arrije objektivin qe ka per kete sezon ne kampionat, pra vendin e 4-rt minimumi. Por, qe vitin tjeter te luftojme ne te gjitha frontet, duhen blerje dhe jo blerje dosido, por blerje te goditura. Gjithashtu lojtaret qe do meren duhet te jene jo me shume se 28 vjeç. Gjithashtu mendoj se duhen larguar disa elemente qe nuk kane çfare ti japin me Milan-it. Gjeja me e mire qe ka bere Milan ne kete sezon ka qene zgjatja e kontrates me Kaka, i cili do te jete dhe shtylla rreth te cilit do ndertohet ekipi i ardhshem. 

*FORZA* *MILAN* *PER* *SIEMPRE*

----------


## Albanian^Boy

urime per temen e re.... ngushllime per skualifikimin nga ch-l  :ngerdheshje:  dhe suksese ne kampionat e ishalla e kapni qket vendin e 5-6 qe vitn tjeter te shkoni ne uefa cup.... se per ch-l ska vend per ju  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Vjosa

o Fish bone .Ja tunde koken ben frape?Ske turp qe karahason Milanin Me Barceloniten?Ne s'ka milani vend ne Champions League Barca jote ska vend as edhe ne intertoto.Hostoria juaj eshte sa historia e Milanit  keto 6 vjeteve te fundit.FORCA MILAN

----------


## MaDaBeR

Vjosa, ke bere nje koment mjaft te bukur. Mendoj se i ke vene vulen me keto qe ke thene. Eshte mese e vertete, e gjithe historia e Barcelones eshte e barabarte me historine e Milanit ne 6 vitet e fundit. Por, ketu kemi disa pseudotifoze qe shikojne vetem per nje çast dhe as qe duan t'ia dine se çfare ka ndodhur me perpara.

----------


## niku-nyc

> o Fish bone .Ja tunde koken ben frape?Ske turp qe karahason Milanin Me Barceloniten?Ne s'ka milani vend ne Champions League Barca jote ska vend as edhe ne intertoto.*Historia juaj eshte sa historia e Milanit  keto 6 vjeteve te fundit.FORCA MILAN*




Si thua do ta vej fish_bone ket fjalin e fundit ne "signature" e tij?


Pergjigja: Kur ka patur ndonjehere histori Barcelona prandaj ska faje fish_bone qe vjen e flet e krahason ekipet!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Tani qe dolen dhe nga Champions League e ka pothuajse te sigurt arritjen e vendit te 3-te. As nuk behet llaf fare.


Ouuuuuuuuu si mer e paska te lehte pse ke ka perpara livornon apo regjinen??

Milani te siguroj iher kupen uefa se ka konkurrenc te forte me sampdorian dhe udinezen pastaj te shofim per champios

Me ata lojtar qe ka milani se besoj se do e arrij

----------


## Albanian^Boy

hgahgahgaghaghghaghahgahgghhaghgahgahahgahgahahgah  gahhgahahahgahgahgahgahgahgahgahgaghahgahgahghgahg  ahgahgahghagghahgahg


o milanista po ju mo ngushelloheni me histori a? ahhahahahahah bravo ju lumte.... ngushelloheni me historine ngushelloheni se vetem me ate keni mbet ahhahahaha

shifni te tashmen jo vetem te kaluaren......... milan i skualifikuar nga ch-l 2007/8 , milan i skualifikuar nga kupa e italise 2007/8 milan ne vend te 5 ne kampionat dhe qe rezikon per te mare pjes ne ch-l vitin tjeter cka don ma zi se kjo ma? hgaghaghahgahgghahahgahgahgahg ekip pensionistash jeni edhe shttttttttt ju palloj keq arsenali..... mos flisni per kete vit....

barcelona 1/8 finale ne ch-l , ne gjysem finale te copa del rey ne spanje..... ne vend te dyte ne primera division ne gare per titull...... cka don ? ende sjemi skualifikuar preja skundi marim pjese ne 3 kompeticione ...... me pseudotifoza se ju a ka mo??? deri tje benit gammmmmm gammmmmm futja nje rifreskim temave dhe shifeni cka keni shkruajtur sidomos ti nick e madaber......... do kalojm arsenalin i kemi mare barazim ne angli... milan eshte ujk i vjeter kemi eksperienc e ket e ate ku jeni tash mo ku jeni??? ik luni me gogla per ket vit......... a nuk e shifni o deshtaka se per cka luftoni kete vit??? mireni me samdorian dhe me udinesen per te kap vendin e 5-6 te dilni ne uefa cup haahahahhahahahahahah shnet e pare

----------


## il.Padrino

Barca vete lojtaret qe i ka pas gjate gjithe ekzistences, jane histori ne vete....

Vetem shih formacionin aktual: Valdes, Thuram, Puyol, Milito, Zambrotta, Abidal, Toure, Edmilson, Xavi, Iniesta, Deco, Ronaldinho, Messi, Henry, Eto'o,e super-talentat Bojan e Giovani.

Historia tregon per super-lojtar qe ka pas: Maradona, Cruyff,  Ronaldo, Romario, Rivaldo, Laudrup, Stoichkov, Guardiola, Zubizarreta, Figo, Koeman, Luis Enrique,  Kluivert, Overmars, Hagi, Ferrer, Schuster, Migueli, Rexach e shume tjere.... perplot qe po pritoj me i permend.

Nqs dikush ka shiku futboll, ka mujt me degju per "Dream Team" qe osht qujt Barca ne at kohe, kur vetem Amerikes ne basket e kan qujt ashtu, ani Barcen, qe e ka mrekullu boten e futbollit me spektakel.

----------


## FcBrC

Spari ngushllime per humbjen te merituar 

Milaneza mos prisni ndonje mrekulli ne sezonin qe po vjen  nese nuk ka zgjedhje ne Itali dhe nese nuk fiton Berluskoni ju do te jeni apet me keta pleq ..

----------


## beerti

> Kete postim po e bej qe te abonohem ne teme 
> 
> Duhet revolucion te Milani. Shpresoj ta hape qesen Berlusconi, ska per ti marr ne parajse leket e qelbta.
> 
> Ene mos u merzitni cuna, nuk do dalim cdo here ne finale .



Shume  mendim i mire  pajtohem me  ty  200%  

Nuk kam qka  te  shtoj me  Suksese  shume  per milanon edhe pse  se  besoj qe  do te  perfundoj n  vendin e  4  . :Lulja3:

----------


## il.Padrino

> il.Padrino, mire na i nxore "super-lojtaret" e barcelones me perpara. Po me thoj nje gje mua, ca kan fituar ata lojtar ato vite qe kan lozur?(cope del rey nuk quhet) Lere se e di pergjigjen, nje *** kan fituar.


ka fituar 60 milion tifoz ne Evrope, edhe 160 milion ne tere boten... ja se cka ka fitu... Ma shume fiton barca ne shitjen e nderresave vec te Ronaldinhos, sesa qe fiton Milan  ne te gjitha sferat (bruto fitim).

ma shume shikohet Barca ne Itali, se shumica e vet klubeve italiane....


krejt kjo fal magjise se lojes qe dhuron, spektaklit qe askund tjeter nuk shihet.

e ju kupa merrni perdit, po shikushmeri jo.... se nuk e sheh askush 1 ndeshje 90 minuteshe teper te merzitshme....  nuk i humbet askush 90 minuta kot...

me beso qe ka kohe qe nuk kam pa ndeshje te Milanos, deri me kete me Arsenalin pjese-pjese....  shume ma para e shikoj Tottenham sesa kta.

----------


## The.ReaL

> ka fituar 60 milion tifoz ne Evrope, edhe 160 milion ne tere boten... ja se cka ka fitu... Ma shume fiton barca ne shitjen e nderresave vec te Ronaldinhos, sesa qe fiton Milan  ne te gjitha sferat (bruto fitim).
> 
> ma shume shikohet Barca ne Itali, se shumica e vet klubeve italiane....
> 
> 
> krejt kjo fal magjise se lojes qe dhuron, spektaklit qe askund tjeter nuk shihet.
> 
> e ju kupa merrni perdit, po shikushmeri jo.... se nuk e sheh askush 1 ndeshje 90 minuteshe teper te merzitshme....  nuk i humbet askush 90 minuta kot...
> 
> me beso qe ka kohe qe nuk kam pa ndeshje te Milanos, deri me kete me Arsenalin pjese-pjese....  shume ma para e shikoj Tottenham sesa kta.


Shiko sa para kemi shitur ne Bekamin ahha nuk kushton as Barcelona me ato para .  :ngerdheshje: 

*1.Reali eshte ekipi me i dashur ne bote.
2.Reali ka me se shumti trofe nga te gjitha skuadrat.
3.Reali ka pasur perfitimiet me te medha kete sezon.*

4.Eshte mekat te krahasosh Barcelonen me Milanin ! :buzeqeshje:

----------

